# Diamond Plate Custom Job



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey I just wanted to let everyone know that there is a great company on Ebay that does custom Diamond plate aluiminum jobs. I am in the process of getting some custom work done on my car becasue I'm doing a new overhaul, interior, exterior, intake, exhaust..etc. So i am making a custom trunk liner for my car which will fit the 95-99 Nissan Sentra and 200sx models. No one makes a trunk liner for our cars so I decided to make one for myself. Well this company is not only supplying the sheet (which is pretty damn expensive alone) but they will precut and form it for me as well with shipping. :thumbup: , So I just wanted to know if there was anyone else interested in getting in on this so I can have them make up a few more. I'm in the process of making a mold to ship in to them. They are really great. They are cutsmetal on Ebay. Let me know. I can't wait its going to look sooooo sweet with the rest of my design.

:cheers:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

..........so this is gonna have to be a 2 peice design? cause the new carpet i just put in my trunk was wicked stiff (outdoor heavy duty stuff with 1/4 inch rubber backing ) and i had to literally punch it just to get it in the trunkhatch, and it wouldnt slide in through the fold down seats.......

......just wondering


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

do u have any pics of what it'll look like


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

isnt that stuff butt heavy?I thought I was taking pounds out of my car?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It's not super heavy, but it definately would be added weight, I suppose. Certainly looks cool, though, although if used as a trunk liner, it would get awfully scratched if you ever carried anything. Still, it would look great.


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Well I have thought of these things. Its only .63 thick so its thin enough to not be too heavy but thick enough not to break. Plus I'm not into racing, I just want a car that looks original and cool but not riceboy and has alittle kick to it.  

Its actually going to be a one piece and you can get it in the trunk without bending. I have made a template and it fit nicely. I don't carry allot in my trunk anyway so I'm not worried about scratching it, and if I do carry stuff I'll cover it. I don't have pics yet but I will post them when I get it finsihed. Its going to go sooooo nicely with the rest of my car theme. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

once pics are up i may be interested. it sounds sweet to say the least!


----------

